# Found a G19 - EXO - Should I Buy It?



## glock1769 (Jan 17, 2013)

I found a G19 EXO at my range tonight and kinda fell in love with the look of it. Trying to decide if I should pick it up in the morning so I need some quick advice. It's $599...I may be able to get them down a little. Do any of you have any opinions pro or con about this particular gun. Let me know ASAP ! Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

if you can answer "yes" to all of these questions, i say go for it.......


do you want it?

do you have the money for it?

will the utilities still get paid if you buy it?


----------



## glock1769 (Jan 17, 2013)

#1 Check
#2 Check
#3 Check

Awesome...I guess that answers that !



Broondog said:


> if you can answer "yes" to all of these questions, i say go for it.......
> 
> do you want it?
> 
> ...


----------

